# live bait !



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there anywere in Pensacola that you can buy live mullet,threadfin,cigars .going to try another trip to the rigs Thursday will try to throw castnet


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

A safer bet would be to look for bait on way out or stop at one of the shelf rigs (252s) to make bait with a #8 sabiki rig.

Robert


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone seen any Threadfins in the passes. They were thick this time last year in Destin.


----------

